# Sticky  Official announcement: 50 years of an icon



## Synchron

Dear members, and DOXA owners, I am happy to announce the rebirth of JENNY Caribbean watches, the occasion is 50 years since the introduction of the first JENNY Caribbean model.

Brief history of Jenny watches:

The rich history of JENNY watches began more than 50 years ago. Gustav Jenny 1889 - 1983 started out manufacturing, assembling and finishing watches and watch components for established Swiss watch brands. In 1963, his son Paul G. Jenny 1918 - 1978 established Jenny & Cie S.A. in Lengnau / Switzerland, and introduced their first line of dive watches, the JENNY Caribbean, which was soon to become the world's first 1000 meter water resistant dive watch, patented in Switzerland under Brev. 5292/68 Triple safe. And the story continues... in 1969 Paul G. Jenny and his brothers Hans and Werner apply to patent a Non-Decompression bezel, US Patent no.3,613,354. Within 10 years Jenny watches has set new standards and become a world leader in manufacturing Water resistant dive watches. Jenny & Cie S.A. has provided dive watches, watch design and constructions to watch companies, like Philip Watch®, Dugena®, Haste de Luxe®, Eisenhardt®, Jaques Monnat®, Aquadive®, Fortis®, Ollech & Wajs®, and many more. For 3 decades JENNY & Cie S.A. continued to supply many Swiss, German and American watch brands with extremely well engineered watches and watch cases, bearing the JENNY fish logo. JENNY watches prides itself in being among the very few Swiss watch brands that are independent and still family owned, with members of the family who witnessed the early days of JENNY & Cie S.A. still actively contributing to the relaunch in 2012.

*The above listed Trademarks are property of their respective owners, JENNY watches today is not affiliated with any of the above trademarks or their owners.*

The re-edition:

The new JENNY Caribbean 300 is a true reproduction of Jenny & Cie S.A.'s first ever made dive watch (JENNY Caribbean 700). Modern Swiss movements, Sapphire crystal and sapphire bezel inserts replace the mineral crystal and the perspex bezel insert. The new JENNY Caribbean 300 is crowned by the patented Non-Decompression bezel in imperial version. The new JENNY Caribbean 300 is housed in a perfectly sized case of 42 mm with a case height of 12.3 mm. The depth rating of 1000 feet meets the requirements of today's modern professional diver. The JENNY Caribbean 300 is designed to serve as a reliable mechanical back up device to a modern dive computer. The case back bears Jenny's first logo, the Xiphias (sword fish). The new (old) logo is historical to JENNY watches and represents a the early days in the evolution of the Jenny Caribbean. The new JENNY Caribbean 300 was designed with one goal, to be a high quality affordable Swiss Made dive watch, that combines historical pedigree, modern high tech materials, high quality components, whether an amateur or a professional diver, a watch collector or a deskdiver, the new The new JENNY Caribbean 300 will definitely meet your expectations.

In technical English:

Limited Edition: 500 piece of each color numbered 1/500 in each color variation
Case: 
Satin brushed solid stainless steel (316L). 42 mm in diameter (excluding crown), 12.3 mm in height. Stainless steel screw-down crown. The JENNY Caribbean 300 is hand assembled in Switzerland. Case back is solid-stainless steel, screw-back, engraved limited edition number xxx/500
Crystal: 
Anti-reflective, scratch resistant flat sapphire crystal
Bezel: 
Unidirectional rotating bezel, constructed of solid stainless steel with a sapphire non-decompression limit times bezel insert (imperial).
Movement: 
High grade Swiss Made 2824-2 ETA movement, 25 jewel self-winding Swiss made with hacking second function,42 hours of power reserve, engraved rotor.
Functions: 
Hours, minutes, seconds, quick-set date at 3 o'clock
Strap:
Jenny rubber strap with signed stainless steel buckle (fits wrists from 6" to 10")
Warranty: 
1 year limited warranty


Availability:

The new JENNY Caribbean 300 is available in 5 different designs, all 5 designs are true reproductions of the vintage JEYNNY model variations. All 5 models will be ready to ship end of November 2012.

Pricing and order:

Factory price: $1290.00 + shipping + tax
*DOXA owner's offer:* $945.00 + shipping + tax, DOXA current and former owners, returning customers who ordered a DOXA between 2002 and 2012 receive a 28% discount

How to pre-order:

Pre-order open for DOXA customers using the following order links:

Jenny Caribbean 300 black dial / yellow bezel : https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=234
Jenny Caribbean 300 black dial / orange bezel : https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=235
Jenny Caribbean 300 orange dial / black bezel: https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=236
Jenny Caribbean 300 blue dial / white bezel: https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=237
Jenny Caribbean 300 silver dial / silver-black bezel: https://doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=238









kind regards
DOXA forum Admin


----------



## johnk317

Very unique and beautiful. Order sent! Thanks...


----------



## emgee

Well done DOXA! Cracking idea to do a reissue close to the original-now, which colour do I get? 
Order placed!


----------



## watchobs

In this case traditionalism with a contemporary feel done right! Very tempting!


----------

